# دارة تشغيل نيون على البطارية



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

اخوتي هذه دارة عملية وسهلة الصنع :76:


----------



## emadeddin6969 (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يامعلم ....


----------



## hussien95 (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لاهتمامك أخي الكريم


----------



## مجد78 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن الدارة من جديد فهي غير موجودة


----------



## hussien95 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

تكرم عينك أخي تفضل
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conte...fluorescent-inverter-by-tip3055.thumbnail.gif


----------



## elsayedibrahim87 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hussien95 (1 يناير 2013)

عفوا أخي الكريم


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا أخي


----------



## hussien95 (7 يناير 2013)

عفوا أخي الكريم


----------



## mustafs (8 أبريل 2013)

روعة الله ينور عليك


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (11 أبريل 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك
*_


----------



## hussien95 (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جميعا على ردودكم الحلوة


----------



## المهندس تيسير جفال (13 مايو 2013)

الاخوه الافاضل :-
بعد التحيه ... الرجاء ممن جرب هذه الدائره ان يعطينا طريقة لف المحول بشكل دقيق للاهميه مع الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## fay344 (19 مايو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## aladdin_2005 (16 يونيو 2013)

الأخ العزيز حسين بارك الله لك نطمع في صورة عملية للدائرة لمعرفة شكل وحجم المحول


----------



## aladdin_2005 (19 يونيو 2013)

الأخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكل الدائرة الخاصة بمشروع اللمبة النيون

ارجو من الله ان ينفعكم بها


----------

